# Solved: Please Help!!! Can't Save Windows Movie Maker file to CD!!!



## Misfit45 (Jul 13, 2005)

Please can somebody help?!

I have made a video of our summer holiday in Devon using Window Movie Maker (I know it's not a brilliant program, but I find it very user friendly and it's free) I have saved it onto my computer, but want to save it to CD so I can post it to my brother-in-law (who was with us on holiday).

I keep getting a message saying that "A recordable drive cannot be found". I have googled this and have had no luck at all (it gives advice, but the things that are mentioned do not work)

Please can somebody help with this, as I would really like to get this disc posted before christmas.

I did think about converting the file from WMM to DVD (or AVi or something I can work with) but nothing i've tried works.

If anyone can recomend a Really good video editing program, that can add Music, text and effects then please let me know (FREE would be a bonus, I'm not tight, but I don't have a lot of money this time of year - then again, who does)

Thanks in advance.


----------



## biagrin (Jan 1, 2006)

once you have done all the editing in movie maker, save the whole movie to your hard drive as wmv or whatever format you want. Once the final movie is created on the drive then you can just burn it from there. There are loads of free burning apps - try http://www.download.com for burning apps


----------



## Misfit45 (Jul 13, 2005)

Thanks for your reply. It will only allow me to save as WMV, there are no options for saving as a different extension. Also, I have tried burning with Nero and Roxio, but both do not recognise WMV.

Any other ideas?


----------



## Rache (Sep 30, 2002)

I can't work out how you have no other options to render except wmv. When you go to Save Movie File are there no options?

This is a free editor http://www.thugsatbay.com/tab/?q=zweistein

but if you want the best stable dv editor with good forum support Sony Movie Studio is here http://www.sonycreativesoftware.com/products/vegasfamily.asp


----------



## fairnooks (Oct 1, 2007)

Somethings not right, Rox and Nero both recognize .wmv files just fine. While using either of the two programs look for a Disc and Device Utility or Drive Properties or information and see what it/they say about an availible CD or CD/DVD burner on your system and what type of media is indicated to be compatible with the drive.


----------



## Misfit45 (Jul 13, 2005)

I have managed to get the finished movie to disc (and looks quite good too) Got Nero to burn it in the end.

Thanks for your help.


----------

